# Furtwängler 1944 Eroica semitone too sharp?



## Slayertplsko (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. I couldn't find a thread about this questions, so I'm creating a new one.

I've just got a Turnabout LP pressing of the legendary 1944 WPO Furtwängler Eroica and, as I feared, it's in E instead of E-flat. I first read about this issue in a Gramophone article on Eroica recordings:

_''An early LP of the 1944 version transferred the single-microphone, reel-to-reel Magnetophon recording a semitone sharp, making the performance seem brighter (and faster) than it was. But it comes up very well in the newest CD transfer.''_

My question is: are there any LP editions where this is not an issue?


----------

